# Good Legal Advice



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got any good contacts for legal advice in Dubai? 

TIA


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

whitecap said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got any good contacts for legal advice in Dubai?
> 
> TIA


On what matter? Contracts? Labor?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

holaconquistadora said:


> On what matter? Contracts? Labor?


Labour/Civil - poss criminal matter. Long story but I was unlucky last time in Dubai and ended up working for a bunch of thieving, lying scum and I am now in a position to follow up.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

You should get in touch with a local law firm. Try Al Suwaidi. Their office is at Emarat Atrium.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

holaconquistadora said:


> You should get in touch with a local law firm. Try Al Suwaidi. Their office is at Emarat Atrium.


Thanks!:clap2:


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

I would recommend myself but as I don't speak a word of Arabic, I won't be of much help in court.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

holaconquistadora said:


> I would recommend myself but as I don't speak a word of Arabic, I won't be of much help in court.


lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

whitecap said:


> Labour/Civil - poss criminal matter. Long story but I was unlucky last time in Dubai and ended up working for a bunch of thieving, lying scum and I am now in a position to follow up.


Do you need a lawyer? If it's a labour issue you may be able to handle it yourself with the Ministry of Labour. Engaging a lawyer here can be very expensive indeed.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Do you need a lawyer? If it's a labour issue you may be able to handle it yourself with the Ministry of Labour. Engaging a lawyer here can be very expensive indeed.


Think so unfortunately....the scum has taken all my belongings (Despite them owing me far more in salary than I owe them) I know where they are - just a case of getting the storage company to hand it over!!


----------



## rajthechamp (Jan 30, 2013)

You can contact Hamdan Al Harmi associates. Send me a direct message on my email - /snip sorry i dont think these guys allow me to post my email.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish you can get back your money. It is so bad that they took away your things without paying your salary even.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

For now better to keep on looking for a new job to get some income. As I really doubt whether the court will be quick enough to help you.


----------

